# Relationship thread



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi,

I came to LHCF over the summer b/c my cousin suggested I join. She has since decided not to renew her subscription. With all of the great info that's flowing in here I could not figure out why on earth she would leave. She just brushed me off when I asked her. But after a few days went by she told me that a sequence of events lead to her leaving (rude pm's etc.) . The last in that sequence had to do with her actually reading what the relationship forum's description was:

Talk about anything relating to your marriage, being single, interracial relationship, break ups, etc *(male-female relationships only)

Is *the bolded  a real rule? Would she have been banned had she asked questions about her partner? Would her threads have been deleted?






ETA: Cuzo if you're reading this please  don't be mad, I just knew you wouldn't ask for yourself. Luv ya!


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 30, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came to LHCF over the summer b/c my cousin suggested I join. She has since decided not to renew her subscription. With all of the great info that's flowing in here I could not figure out why on earth she would leave. She just brushed me off when I asked her. But after a few days went by she told me that a sequence of events lead to her leaving (rude pm's etc.) . The last in that sequence had to do with her actually reading what the relationship forum's description was:
> 
> ...




that eta was hilarious

but to answer your question her threads probably wouldn't have been deleted. imo that's not a reason to leave maybe she got all the hair info she needed and bounced


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it had more to do with the rude pm's she was getting about her pictures, and then the whole relationship forum thing just put the icing on the cake.


----------



## Encore (Oct 30, 2008)

umm what kind of pictures was she putting up??


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 30, 2008)

Imagine the pics in my wedding album but with two chicks. They had a civil union ceremony last year and she posted pics in her album. She got some hate mail behind it.

ETA: my cuz is super non-confrontational, so she would not report the abuse. She just gave up I guess.


----------



## Encore (Oct 30, 2008)

ooh i see, i guess there were some people who just didn't approve


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 30, 2008)

likewtr4chklit said:


> Imagine the pics in my wedding album but with two chicks. They had a civil union ceremony last year and she posted pics in her album. She got some hate mail behind it.
> 
> ETA: my cuz is super non-confrontational, so she would not report the abuse. She just gave up I guess.


thats not even right just because they didnt approve of her pictures doesnt mean they should be ugly towards someone. its her album


people


----------



## oldcrayons (Oct 30, 2008)

That's so stupid. Why would people get angry over something like that? Who someone's SO is their own business. I don't understand why so many people are sensitive when it comes to gay couples or whatever.


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 30, 2008)

I can totally understand why your cousin would feel uncomfortable. The hatred and intolerance expressed by some towards homosexuality is unbelievable. Their zealousness is scary.


----------



## beverly (Oct 30, 2008)

Because homosexuality is a controversial topic, this is one of the main reasons  why we don't allow those types of conversations on the relationship forum.

I do not agree with discriminating or cruelty against someone because of sexual preference. The way anyone expresses their sexuality behind closed doors is a civil right to do what it is they so desire. I do have my own personal opinions on that particular lifestyle however, I firmly feel that everyone has the right to live there life how they feel, as long as it does not infringe on others. She should have reported that type of behavior and those persons would have either received an infraction or have been banned.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I just convinced her to think about possibly signing up with a different name and maybe keeping her album private.


----------



## beverly (Oct 30, 2008)

kewl


----------



## NYAmicas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry your cousin had to go through that. smh


----------



## firecracker (Nov 2, 2008)

.............................................................ok


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Nov 2, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that! I saw that pic and her some of her post, I hope she come back, some people are just crazy and have their beliefs, if she can't deal with it here, how does she deal with it in the Real World? Tell her to come on back and get to growing her hair long!


----------

